# Xp + vista + ubuntu 7.10 + mandriva 08 (all in one HD) How?



## sixor (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi i´m new on TPU and new using ubuntu, excuse my bad english

i just got mandriva 08 and ubuntu 7.10, i want to have them besides my 2 windows (xp+vista)

so i know from before this is the install order: xp then vista then ubuntu

but then the problem is the second linux distro, how do i install it without messing up the others O.S.???

Please keep in mind that i´m very noob and don´t know how to use the linux console, but i want to learn

Besides that, after i install all of them how do i make vista my default OS in the selection screen?

Also how can i reduce the time to wait to boot (like reducing the wait time in the vista or xp OS selection screen)


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 21, 2007)

first of all welcome!! what you should probably do is split your hard drive into partitions for each OS using a program like Partition Magic. Boot up your primary OS after Making all the partitions needed, then install the OS's on what ever partition you want them in, then when booting windows you should get options of what OS you want to boot with. Having each OS on a different Partition should stop conflicts and major problems happening when something goes wrong. Hope i make sense lol


----------



## sixor (Oct 21, 2007)

fuse-wire

well thanks,but i´m not so noob

i´ve had xp+vista+ubuntu

i just ask what should i install firts, ubuntu or mandriva

i know how to make partitions and all of that, i just don´t know how to make vista my default OS


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 21, 2007)

oh i see lol, erm, install vista first i suppose then everything else in what ever order you want, then by DEFAULT install vista should be first Bootable


----------



## spud107 (Oct 21, 2007)

for booting multiple os's on one drive it needs partitioned, ubuntu comes with one, but i find the bootable version of partition magic 8 better, 
your best to defrag the disk first or jus format it when making the partitions,
jus resize the primary partition then create more,
i think there may be issues with vista if booting with all these on same disk, i dont know,
iv installed xp then linux before with no issues, just had to select xp in the linux bootloader.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Oct 21, 2007)

Once you've got all 4 things on there, boot Vista and you can reconfigure the Vista boot loader (which tbh is prettier than grub) and easier to customise.

Google ftw.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 21, 2007)

You could give EasyBCD a go from within Vista,it's a good tool for editing the Vista bootloader.You can set your default OS and the time for the selection screen to appear.
You can download it here

http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1

EDITo you really need 4 OS's on a 80GB drive??


----------



## sixor (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks to all

problem solved:
this is the install order: xp then vista then ubuntu then mandriva

mandriva 08 has a really neat app to config the boot, but windows can´t detect another OS that aren´t microsoft


----------

